# Disston Porter Tools?



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi 

I'm new in the world of wood turner. I just picked up a set of turning tools from Ebay and I was wondering if I over paid($49+9 for shipping). I know it's too late but.... I put a bid in a day before I went on vacation and won. I got them in yesterday and they do look unused a little rust and no pitting and they are full size tools

TIA

Richard

*DISSTON WOOD TURNING CHISEL SET - FOUND THIS OLD SET OF 8 DIFFERENT PIECES, NEVER USED - IN ORIGINAL BOX - ALL WOOD HANDLES ARE STAMPED IN RED WITH THE NAME: DISSTON PORTER USA - THE BLADES ARE AS FOLLOWS: 1 inch skew, 1/2 inch skew, 1/2 parting tool, 1/2 spear point tool, 1/4 gouge, 1/2 gouge, 1/2 round nose, 3/4 gouge - ALL BLADES ARE LIKE NEW, NEVER SHARPENED *


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Richard,
That sounds like a pretty fair price, considering you paid less for an unused set than one new Sorby would cost. They will need to be properly sharpened before you use them. If you are new to the sport and aren't familiar with sharpening yet, yes I said yet, take them to someone who knows how to sharpen them and hang around while they are doing it. Have fun,
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

They may not be High speed steel but they are probably pretty decent tools. I think that's a fair price. Not a great price but a decent one. If they were High speed steel I would think it would be a much better deal.


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Mike, But I don't know anyone (yet) that can help me. I Haven't been around the ww forum long enough to know too many truner. I'm going to hold my breath and give it a spin:laughing::thumbdown:.



firehawkmph said:


> Richard,
> That sounds like a pretty fair price, considering you paid less for an unused set than one new Sorby would cost. They will need to be properly sharpened before you use them. If you are new to the sport and aren't familiar with sharpening yet, yes I said yet, take them to someone who knows how to sharpen them and hang around while they are doing it. Have fun,
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess if I ruin the tools I could chuck it up to lesson learn and it didn't hurt the wallet too much.

quote=john lucas;48045]They may not be High speed steel but they are probably pretty decent tools. I think that's a fair price. Not a great price but a decent one. If they were High speed steel I would think it would be a much better deal.[/quote]


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Have fun and let us know if we can help.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Disston has a very good reputation for high quality hand saws. If this quality extends to turning chisels then I think you probably got a very good deal.

Gerry


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the vote of confindence. I have another question...... Can these tool be sharpen on a worksharp or do I need a wheel grinder?

TIA

Richard


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can sharpen lathe tools with anything from hand sandpaper to grinders. I started off using a 3 1/2" belt sander turned on it's side and then went to a 9" sanding disc. After that I used a 3450 grinder with gray wheels. I blued a lot of chisels with that but eventually learned how to have a sharp stone and light touch.
Most turners now use a slow or high speed grinder with Friable wheels that come in White, pink and blue. They run cooler and are designed for cutting High Speed Steel. 
A lot of turners are now using the Tormek sharpening system. It's very expensive and in my opinion not worth it for turning tools but if it's in your budget it certainly does work well.


----------

